# humminbird Echolot



## huppe (18. Januar 2010)

hallo habe im Netz gelesen das man ein *humminbird Echolot  der 700 serie , mit einen  Garmin eTrex H  verbinden kann ? *
*des halb frage an euch wo bekomme ich das Kabel her   was es kostet ?*
*wo man es anschließt ?   *
* danke im voraus grus huppe*


----------



## huppe (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: humminbird Echolot*

kann mir den keiner einen Tipp geben ?


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: humminbird Echolot*



huppe schrieb:


> kann mir den keiner einen Tipp geben ?



Ruf hier mal an:
(0049) 05255 / 934700


----------



## bennson (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: humminbird Echolot*

Die 700er nehmen NMEA Daten ab NMEA 2.2 an. Du musst es nun schaffen die Daten vom den eTrax H zum Gerät zu senden.
Ich mache es so,dass ich die Daten über das serielle Humminbird PC2 Kabel an das Gerät sende.

Ich informier mich mal genauer über den eTrax und berichte was du benötigst.


----------



## bennson (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: humminbird Echolot*

Soo...

also aus dem Handbuch konnte ich entnehmen, dass man unter Einstellungen den Output bis NMEA Version 3.0 stellen kann und das Gerät verfügt über die gewünschten Sätze.

Zitat Humminbird


> The Matrix Fishing System accepts NMEA 0183 version 2.20 input at 4800 baud and listens for the NMEA sentences RMC and GGA to determine current position, heading, speed, time and date. In addition, the GSA and GSV sentences are used to monitor GPS satellite location and usage. We are unable to change the version in which the systems will read the GPS.





> Thank you for contacting Humminbird. We appreciate your interest in our products. NMEA compatibility is version 0183 version 2.20 or higher to be used with our unit.  Please ensure that the NMEA out is turn on on your unit.


Entweder du kauft dir das Humminbird PC2 Kabel 30€ / ca 23€ einen DB9 (seriell) MALE-MALE Adapter 3€ und das zum eTrex zugehörige Datenkabel 23€ und verbindest sie.
Vorteil: Man kann das Humminbird und Garmin Gerät am PC ( zum Updaten ) alternativ anschließen.


Oder du kaufst dir das Humminbird GPS Adapter Kabel 30€ / ca 23$ ( mit offenen Enden ) und auch das Garmin GPS Daten Kabel ca 18€ ( auch mit offenen Enden ) und verbindest die Enden miteinander. Sind nur 3 Adern -> TX,RX und GND


Nachteil: Man kann das Kabel nur benutzen um NMEA Daten von Garmin nach Humminbird zu schicken.


Die Kabel sind in Ger umverschämt teuer. Im Ausland jedoch billiger.


Hoffe ich konnte helfen !!


Grüße


----------



## huppe (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: humminbird Echolot*

hi 
erst mal ein danke schön an euch für die antworten .

wo kann ich die Kabel den bestellen mit den offenen enden ? 

und was kann passieren wenn ich das Kabel falsch zumamen setze ? 
grus huppe


----------



## bennson (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: humminbird Echolot*



> Trotz der hohen Spannungen, die vorhanden sind, ist es nicht möglich,  eine serielle Schnittstelle durch Kurzschluss zu beschädigen. Nur das Anschließen  externer Spannungsquellen mit hohen Strömen wird letztendlich die RS232 Treiber  in Rauch aufgehen lassen. In dem Fall wird jedoch meistens das *UART*  noch immer nicht beschädigt sein.


Also keine Angst =)


Schlageter hat z.B Humminbird GPS Kabel

oder such einfach mal bei google und dann kannst du Preise vergleichen.

Hier paar Links:

http://www.dantotec.de/product_info.php?info=32748&utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=CPC



Fertiges Kabel:

http://www.tenten-boats.de/products...inbird-GPS-Kabel-fuer-Garmin-E-Trex-Geko.html



Sieht so aus, dass im Kabel auch die Stromversorgung des eTrex gewährleistet wird.


----------



## huppe (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: humminbird Echolot*

hi habe mal auf der Seite geschaut , und war echt baff was das fertige Kabel kostet  ,das sind ja fast 60 Euros .

ich glaube wenn man das Kabel mit den offenen enden nimmt kommt man wohl etwas günstigen oder nicht ? 

gruß huppe


----------



## bennson (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: humminbird Echolot*

Beide Lösungen werden auf die 60€ zulaufen.

Einzige billige Möglichkeit wäre es noch die Stecker nachzubauen....

Aber es ist schon dreist : Bisschen Kupfer, viel Plastik 
Naja ist halt eine sehr geringe Nachfrage denke ich mal


----------



## bennson (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: humminbird Echolot*

Du kannst auch 2 Bestellungen aus den USA machen.

Also 2 x ca 20€ keine TAX incl Versand Amazon.

Jedoch wär das die MALE MALE ( 3€ der Adapter ) Lösung, welche aber nur Vorteile bietet.

Wären ca 43€ und du kannst dein Humminbird selber Updaten/Gewässerkarte erstellen und auch die eTrex Waypoints auf den PC Speichern oder vllt auch Routen planen.


----------



## bennson (11. März 2010)

*AW: humminbird Echolot*

ACHTUNG ANMERKUNG !!!



Wenn man die male-male adapter Lösung wählt, muss man noch ein NullModem Adapter kaufen.
( Wenn man nicht die Kabel ändern möchte)







Das Problem:

Mit dem male-male adapter werden die Pins nicht gekreuzt d.h :
input zu input
output zu output


Wenn man noch den Adapter hinzufügt sollte die Verbindung zwischen GPS und Humminbird funktionieren.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es funktioniert und werde mir auch einen bestellen und werde es selber testen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Null-Modem-Adapter-9pol-Stecker-Buchse-Sub-D-seriell_W0QQitemZ190377856295QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Technik_Computerzubeh%C3%B6r_Kabel_Adapter?hash=item2c53678d27


----------

